# Kids and What They Say



## MTEMTB (Jul 26, 2010)

What is the funniest thing a kid or even your kid has said?

Was making dinner tonight and my daughter cleared her throat loudly and I asked her what she needed. 
"Nothing I just got something stuck in my throat and I'm trying to get it to go down my ethopia."

What?
"Don't you mean your esophagus?"

"Yeah you know it goes through your digestive tract and ends up in the toilet."
:blush:


----------



## ihalterman (Jul 27, 2010)

Several years ago my oldest son (then 5 or 6) after seeing a female hygiene asked if he drank masingil would it prevent him from waking up with bad breath.


----------



## firetender (Jul 27, 2010)

MTEMTB said:


> "Yeah you know it goes through your digestive tract and ends up in the toilet."
> :blush:



When she gets certified, her radio reports will be so good, ANY doctor will be able to follow her!


----------



## nomofica (Sep 11, 2010)

Working an active AMI, the man's son asked "Can I help?"

In a way it was rather cute and touching in that special annoying way kids can be when you're trying to save a man's life. We had a chuckle while at hospital triage.



And then I had the intoxicated 16 year old who fell off a car while "car surfing" who didn't have much more than some road rash who kept pleading that he didn't want to die. That was a brutal call... He definitely knew how to try my patience.


----------



## Melclin (Sep 12, 2010)

*Kids say the darndest things on penthrane.*

While treating a kid on clinicals with dislocated shoulder, I broke out the penthrane. For those of you unfamiliar with penthrane, its an inhalant analgesic and anesthetic and it tends to get people pretty baked especially kids. 

It was out on a footy field and our ambulance gets bogged in the mud, so sat with the kid for the better part of an hour while my medics and the school's maintenance staff try and pull the truck out of the mud. 

In the course of a fairly interesting conversation, he was telling me about how he has bad dreams, the worst of which involved, "Lion and ..like monsters and spiders were on you and everyone had to be a vegetarian!"

I laughed for about 20 mins.



Another amusing vaguely related story involves myself coming out of anesthesia when I was young and grabbing my dad by the arm like I had to say something meaningful, "DAD! DAD!...*Looks meaningfully*...I wanna have sex. Can you sort that?". I don't recall saying it thankfully.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 12, 2010)

We had a family bring their kids by the fire station for a tour. One of the kids wanted to be a firefighter, and asked if he could wear the fireman clothes. One of the smaller firefighters agreed to let the kid wear his bunker gear. Once the kid gets the gear on he tells us he knows what do to in a fire. Thinking he is cute, we ask him what do you do in a fire. The little kid says "Stop.... drop.....and roll".

As he is saying this he throws himself on the ground and starts rolling around in a puddle, while wearing the bunker gear. glad it wasn't my bunker gear


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 12, 2010)

A doctor I used to work for mentioned "bone marrow" in a conversation near her son, who was 3 at the time. 

"That's where the blood is made!" he piped up. 

Her kids are terrifyingly smart and clearly the offspring of two physicians. 

A boy I've babysat on numerous occasions could have a book of "Joey-Isms" but one of my favorite was when he was 3 and we were coming inside from playing in the yard. I took off his coat for him. 

"Take it off." he pointed at my coat... so I took it off. 

"Take it off." he pointed at my shirt... I just laughed and he kept telling me "Take it off! Take it off!"


----------



## CowboyMedic (Sep 13, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> "Take it off." he pointed at my coat... so I took it off.
> 
> "Take it off." he pointed at my shirt... I just laughed and he kept telling me "Take it off! Take it off!"



HAHAHA.. God they learn at an early age


----------



## WTEngel (Sep 14, 2010)

We had an annual poster contest for fire safety month at the department I used to work at. We had to go at the end of the month and pick the winners from each grade level...

One particularly amusing poster had a picture of a fireman crawling into a house, and he was yelling to his crew behind him. The text that the child wrote had a small typo, which made the poster totally awesome! It said:

"Hey boys, it's hot in here! Bring the hoes!!!"


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 14, 2010)

WTEngel said:


> "Hey boys, it's hot in here! Bring the hoes!!!"



Are you sure it was a typo?


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 16, 2010)

My kids are full of isms. The latest involved my son telling me he wanted to be a soldier and save people and be a hero but that he was joining the army so he could fight the bad guys with a light saber.

Another time while taking biology they wanted to know how they peed. So I pulled out the bio book and turned to the picture of the cross sections of the male and female genitourinary system.  Showed them kidneys bladder urethra and all that happy jazz. My son was four and looked at the pictures, then at his sister, then back at the pictures and declared "mine's bigger than yours" to which his sister indignantly snapped at age 6 "so! You don't have a uterus!"


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 16, 2010)

Melclin said:


> ...a footy field...



:blink:

So it's an actual _sport_ down there?

~~~~~~~~

I know it's not exactly the same, but close enough.


----------



## Melclin (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm not talking about soccer if that's what you're getting at.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 16, 2010)

I wasn't.....but it was a bad joke. Never mind.


----------

